# Olander Park-Sylvania



## RJB (May 21, 2008)

Has anyone fished Olander lately? I know they stock with trout in early spring, but how's the fishing now and what species are there? Thanks for any information.

RJB


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

Not good at all unless you like minnow size bluegill


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

i was there after the trout stock earlier this year and saw a goldfish that was cruisin' at least 20 inches. other than that;
the trout get caught pretty quickly and the gills are dinks


----------



## RJB (May 21, 2008)

I was out there yesterday and got shut out. Saw the same goldfish (huge)... After about an hour and a half, I went over to the Maumee for a couple hours. Water level very low. Hooked on to a smallmouth and then no action until i hooked into a gar (snagged him by the tail). This is the first gar I've ever caught and kind of freaked me out...

RJB


----------



## bires14 (Jul 19, 2006)

I was out there this weekend - saw some bedding bass - nice size - probably around 3 lbs. I couldn't believe that they were still nesting. I tried for a little while to catch them but the water was to clear they could see me. I started luring in bluegill just to watch the bass chase them around.

I have also caught some decent size cats out of there

I heard that there are pike in there - anyone know if there is any truth to this?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

bires14 said:


> I heard that there are pike in there - anyone know if there is any truth to this?


I've heard the same thing I think yes in the deep water but IDK


----------



## Bubba's Toy (May 17, 2008)

We fish it quite often. More just to fish on short notice and it is only a few miles away. We normally take our small boat. The water is very clear, we've seen some huge bass. Saw one earlier this year that could have been in the 6-7lb range. I've seen quite a few in the 3lb range. 

The gills are mostly dinks, but we've caught them in the 8in range too. Last year seemed better than this year on catching bigger gills. This year it is loaded with small ones. Anyone need some catfish bait?

As for catfish. We have caught several around 16in, but most are in the 12in range. 

Trout are mostly fished out, although my son caught one a couple of weeks ago that was 14in. We did smoke about 25 this spring!

Stunted perch! We are trying to fish them out, hoping they will get bigger! Probably a losing cause. I am a butcher by trade, so I don't mind filleting the small ones. My son calls them perch fries when we deep fry them. 

As for the pike. Have never saw one! I would think that as clear as the water is, and as much as we've fished it, we would have seen some signs. You never know though!


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Seems like there should be some monsters in there with the abundant forage and little serious pressure.

I have never proved this theory correct yet.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Hoosier Daddy said:


> Seems like there should be some monsters in there with the abundant forage and little serious pressure.
> 
> I have never proved this theory correct yet.


I have always thought the same thing!! Years ago I saw a few catfish come out of there in the 8lb range but that was a long time ago.


----------



## RJFJR1 (Mar 30, 2008)

I have lived by it and have fished it for many years. In the north west corner is about the only place you can get to any deep part without a boat and that is where the old owners used to night fish for cats. Since the city took over the park you are no longer aloud in at night. Which is unfortunate because some of the BEST bass fishing I have done is in there at night. I have caught two bass on one lure many times and they are very aggressive ONLY at night there. As for pike, yes i know for a fact they USED to be in there. My brother brought one in years ago and I watched the state of ohio DNR stock them by the boat ramp. They were maybe 4" long and they released about 200 of them. The bass went NUTS when they were dropped in. It was something to see. Hope I helped out.


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

MaumeeAngler said:


> Not good at all unless you like minnow size bluegill


We were there yesterday and that's about all we caught. I took my little cousin fishing though so he enoyed it.



toledoeyebanger said:


> i was there after the trout stock earlier this year and saw a goldfish that was cruisin' at least 20 inches. other than that;
> the trout get caught pretty quickly and the gills are dinks


I heard from one of the park guys that some people let some Koi (japanese goldfish) go in there. Essentially they are highly colored carp.



bires14 said:


> I was out there this weekend - saw some bedding bass - nice size - probably around 3 lbs. I couldn't believe that they were still nesting. I tried for a little while to catch them but the water was to clear they could see me. I started luring in bluegill just to watch the bass chase them around.
> 
> I have also caught some decent size cats out of there
> 
> I heard that there are pike in there - anyone know if there is any truth to this?



While we where there my dad caught a bass around 16". My dad said there used to be pike in there, but he's not sure if there is anymore. The last time we went ice fishing there, there were a couple guys fishing por pike with tip-ups, but I don't know if they caught anything or not.

*BB*


----------

